# Wedding Makeup - lessons for a bride?



## JGmac (Oct 18, 2007)

If all goes as planned, I'm going to be getting married in a small town.  A VERY small town - a good two hundred miles away from any major city and even quite a drive from a minor city.

I'd love to be able to find a great MA to do my makeup for the big day, but I don't think it's in my budget as I'll have to pay for a LOT of travel expenses in addition to the normal fees.

But, I was wondering if it's possible to perhaps get a lesson from an MA on how to do my makeup myself?  I'm ok at makeup application (I'm getting better thanks to specktra!), but not nearly to the skill level that I'd like.  I would really like a sit down to learn about what products I would need to buy, areas of application, lighting to consider, color coordination, how to best cover blemishes... there's so much I need to know!  I'd of course be willing to pay for the MA's time.

Would asking for something like this be unreasonable? Would MAs feel like they are giving away trade secrets?  I'm a research scientist by profession and am definitely not looking to get into the makeup business, I just want to look good in my wedding pictures!

I couldn't find anything like this in a quick search, but if this has been discussed before please link me!  TIA!


----------



## little_angel (Oct 18, 2007)

i don't want to speak for everyone, but personally i see no problem with that! if a bride to be came to me with that request, i'd be happy to oblige, as it would probably be considerably less stressful than actually doing a wedding


----------



## redambition (Oct 18, 2007)

there are most definitely make up artists out there who will happily provide their services as a lesson. they're not giving away all their secrets (maybe some, though... hehehe), rather they are showing you how to get the best out of your face.

I've had a lesson with an MA before, and it was really good. i learnt about different products that i'd never considered before, and got some ideas on how to use items i already had. it was also a lot of fun to look at a wide range of different products and get to try them out, without a sales person trying to make you buy them then and there. 

my only warning: set aside some cash to buy MU afterwards. i went on the BIGGEST spending spree getting a whole bunch of new products that i'd fallen in love with during the lesson... and the majority of them i would have passed off as "not for me" before it.


----------

